# My Latest Hinge box



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This box is made from aromatic red cedar. It has hinge corners, hinge lid, hinge latch, hinge handles, and some hidden features. All the hinge joints are doweled together with 3/16" dowel pins


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are the hidden features.


----------



## mbar57 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm blown away!! That is really cool, and absolutely beautiful. Maybe someday?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wow....
sweet...


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

way cool!!!! love the hidden areas. Very creative. Great job!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

A clever, creative box. Nice job (as usual), Herb.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Herb!! well done...


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice. N


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Herb. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow...did the hundreds come with the hidden compartment... ?

Gotta make more hiding spots...


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Herb. Absolutely beautiful. What size are these boxes? Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Beautiful. 
How long did it take?


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Truly unique, and executed with great skill.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Superb! congrats.
Sid


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Quite wonderful, an excellent project, you must feel very proud 
to be able to exhibit this marvellous project, and 
the choice of timbers shows it off to it's very best. 
Derek.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I have just scrolled through the r,est of the pictures and I must say I am quite astounded 
at the finish and quality of this adventure into woodworking, 
please accept a large pat on the back, you deserve it.

Derek.


----------



## zetuskid (May 16, 2014)

Just simply exorbitant!!! I love the way you incorporated the light colored grain, especially with the lid latch. Great job.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll add my compliments as well. Gives one a target to aspire to. 

Well done.


----------



## jcayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Beautiful !


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Billy Boy said:


> Hi Herb. Absolutely beautiful. What size are these boxes? Billy Boy Bill Major


Bill, the box is made from S4S 5/4 1X6 material. I resawed to 3/4" the sides.and top. The the thin waste made the trays etc. the base was made from 1" thick stock.
The OA size of the box is 12"L X 7"W X 5" H. the base is 13 1/2"L X 8 1/2" W X 1" H 

I am not sure how long it took to make, It was a fill-in project that I had started and then the 2 harps, the pedestal for the last one and the 2X4 challenge,and a Humidor were thrown in before I got back to it. In the meantime I added the hasp ,latch, the handles,and the hidden compartments in my mind while I was working on the other projects,as it started as a simple box.
Herb


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

That is just too cool!


----------



## Outside The Box (Apr 13, 2015)

My spontaneous response was "Oh, Cool!" Not at all original, as I see by other's responses, but an honest one. I'm quite interested in boxes but my first attempts will be much plainer than this amazing specimen!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> as it started as a simple box.


Never, Herb, never.


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

Soooo nice!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very inspiring Herb. Any secrets involved in drilling for the hinge pin?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Very inspiring Herb. Any secrets involved in drilling for the hinge pin?


Paul, Yes and no I guess, I did have the assistance of the Incra Hingemaster jig. The hole made from the jig drill is 1/8" and I reamed it out to 3/16" for the dowels.
I first used the Whitesides half round router bit to cut the ends round and then used the tablesaw dado to do the box joints. Then the Incra jig to drill the holes.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a walk thru of the making of the box.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Herb...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

That harkens back to when boxes were manly boxes, boxes with fur on its wooden hinges no screws, no glue, no glue right? the pins hold the floor in place? Not that it's a big deal or nothing but where do you live "EXACTLY" and how often do you go out for the evening? Be specific!!!

Thank ahead of time!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The bottom is glued into a rabit, that holds the sides square as there is no glue in the corners. The hinge nubs for the handles are doweled on with 1/16" dowels and glued. The bottom molding for the base is glued onto the bottom of the box. 

Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the step-by-step, nice stuff.


----------

